# العاطفة والإعجاب



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

الإعجاب..!
حيرة شاب...
" إني معجب بها من أول مرة رأيتها، وأشعر نحوها بعاطفة رقيقة، وأودّ لو أرتبط بها مستقبلا... وكنّي لست أدري: هل هي مرتبطة بشخص آخر؟ أود لو كانت هي أيضاً تبادلني نفس المشاعر... ولكن كيف أتأكد من ذلك؟ لماذا لا اسألها غداً بعد انتهاء المحاضرة..؟ّ "
وقلق شابة...
" إنه حقاً شخصية جذّابة، فلم يحدث من قبل أن شُغِلتُ بشاب مثلما شُغِلتُ به، ولم يسبق لي أن جذب أحد انتباهي، أو استأثر بتفكيري مثلما فعل هو... حقاً إنه يكبرني سنّاً، ولكن ما المانع من أن أتزوج أستاذي في الجامعة؟ لقد حدث ذلك مع كثيرات غيري... ولكنني –للأسف- غير متأكدة من أنه يشاركني نفس المشاعر، حقاً إنه يعرف اسمي ولكن لا أظن أن هذا يكفي..! إني في حيرة من أمري...!!"
كثيرا ما يحدث انجذاب إلى شخص من الجنس الآخر، وقد لا يكون انجذاباً من النوع الحسّي، إذ كثيراً ما ينجذب الفرد إلى شخصية الآخر، حيث يُعجَب بأسلوبه في التفكير والحديث ومعالجة الأمور، أو قد يُعجب برد فعله في موقف ما، أو قد يكون الإعجاب مزيجا من الانجذاب العقلي والعاطفي والجسدي بآن واحد.
حاول تقييم إعجابك:
ينبغي هنا أن ننظر إلى الأمر من الوجهة الإنسانية، ثم من وجهة النظر الروحية، وليجلس كل شاب وشابة مع نفسه، للإجابة على التساؤلات التالية:
التقييم الإنساني للتعلق العاطفي:
• لماذا أعجبت به (بها) بالذات ؟
• في أي مرحلة أنت من مراحل النمو النفسي والاجتماعي ؟
• ما هدف هذا الإعجاب في رأيك؟ وماذا أنت مُزمِع أن تفعل إن وجدت هذا الإعجاب مُتبادلاً ؟
• على أي مقياس بَنيتَ إعجابك؟ هل على المقياس العقلي أم على المقياس العاطفي؟
• هل تهدف إلى مزيد من توطيد العلاقة؟ وماذا سيكون في نظرك شكل العلاقة؟
• هل تفكّر في الصداقة أم في الارتباط؟ وإلى أي مدى أنت مستعد للزواج؟
• هل تعرف أبعاد علاقة الصداقة وإمكانية تطورها إلى أمور أخرى ؟
• هل ترى أن هذا الشخص يصلُح شريكا لحياتك؟ وهل تظن أن الاختيار للزواج يتم بمثل هذه السرعة؟
• ألست معي في أن الإبطاء في الاختيار يوسِّع مجال الاختيار، ويعطي فرصة أكبر لاختيار الشخص المناسب؟
• هل تعرف طباع هذا الشخص وإمكانية توافُقه معك، أم ما زلتَ منبهراً به دون الدخول إلى عمقه؟
التقييم الروحي للتعلق العاطفي:
• ما موقفك من الجنس بوجه عام؟ ، ما نوع نظرتك إلى الجنس الآخر؟
• ماذا يُرضيك في الجنس الآخر؟ وعن أي شيء تبحث وأنت تتعامل مع الجنس الآخر؟
• لماذا لا تكون علاقاتك بالجنس الآخر علاقة عادية، حتى لا تَحِدّ من انطلاق قدراتك النفسية والروحية؟ لماذا لا تستفيد من تعامُلك بتلقائية مع الجنس الآخر لتنمية شخصيتك؟
• أين أنت من الله؟ هل بدأت الطريق الروحي؟.. إن الدخول في علاقة عاطفية قبل بداية الحياة الروحية يجعل تقييم الأمر مختلفاً تماماً..
• هل حدّدت أهدافك في الحياة؟ وهل تغيّرت هذه الأهداف لتصير أهدافاً روحية؟
• هل تعتقد أن الله يدبّر كل حياتك؟ وأن اختيار الشريك المناسب يهم الله وأنه يهتم به جداً؟
• هل تؤمن بتسليم الأمر لإرادة الله لكي يختار لك شريك الحياة، حيث أن هذا الأمر روحي لا جسدي، لأنه سوف يؤثر على الحياة الروحية تأثيرا إيجابياً أو سلبياً؟؟.
• هل تضمن عدم تغيّرك أو تغيّر الطرف الآخر؟.. استمع إلى خبرات السنين من أناس بدءوا بالتعلق العاطفي بلا وعي، ثم اندفعوا نحو الزواج دون تعقّل.
الإعجاب وأحلام اليقظة:
من المفيد لنا كشباب، أن نضع حدّاً فاصلاً بين الحقيقة والخيال، كما ينبغي أن يكون تفكيرنا موضوعياً واقعياً دون أن نسترسل في أحلام اليقظة...
" أنا معجب بها، وارسم أحلاماً وخيالات حولها، وأرتّب أحداثاً على أحداث... فقد خطبتها، وخرجنا معاً في نزهة رائعة.. وقد تزوجنا وعشنا معاً في بيتنا البهيج، وقد...، وقد...، وإذا بي أجد نفسي وقد عُدتُ إلى الواقع، وإذا بأحلامي تتبخّر.. لقد رأيتها مرة واحدة في إحدى الرحلات، ولا أعرف سوى اسمها..!!".
إننا كثيراً ما نحاول أن نهرب من الحقيقة، ولا نريد أن نواجه الواقع، وبدلاً من ذلك نحاول أن نفتح مجالاً نستمتع فيه بتحقيق رغباتنا، ولو بصورة وهمية.
وكثيرا ما نجد حالات تعلّق عاطفي من طرف واحد، حيث يفسَّر الشاب مثلاً تصرفات الفتاة تفسيراً يخدم رغباته الخاصة..فإذا ابتسمت، يتّخذ من ذلك دليلاً على أنها متعلّقة به عاطفياً..! وإذا سألته عن محاضرة سابقة يعتبر أنها تريد أن تُوجد مَداخل للحديث معه..! فإذا به يتعامل معها على هذا الأساس..!.
الإعجاب بين الواقع والخيال:
إنه لأمر طبيعي أن يُعجب الفرد بآخر من غير جنسه، فالميل الجنسي الهادف إلى التكامل مِنْحة وهبها الله لطبيعتنا البشرية حتى يمكن من خلالها أن يتحقّق بين الشاب والشابة الاستحسان المتبادل، ثم الإعجاب المتبادل، فالاقتناع العقلي، ومن ثم نشوء الحب اللازم للاختيار الزوجي والذي يدعّمه مزيد من التفاهم بين الشريكين.
ولكن يمكن أن تتحرك الأحداث في غير إطارها الإنساني والروحي السليم.. فقد يبدأ الفرد بالإعجاب ثم تطغى العاطفة على العقل، فيرى الواحد فيمن يُعجَب به ملاكاً بلا أخطاء، ويراه في غاية الجمال واللطف، ومُنزّهاً عن العيب.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

يا ريت نقدر نفرق بين العاطفه بمعناها الحقيقى والاعجاب ..........وعدم الاستعجال فى حكمنا على الامور ..  وحشتنا مواضيعك الجامده دى يا كاندى .............ربنا معاكى يا قمرايه .


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

ميرسى يا دونا يا حببتى

على كلامك الجميل دا وربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

 موضوع مفيد .. اهم شي معرة موقف الانسان من الله و من الدين 

مشكور


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

 معرفة


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

ميرسى يا عاشقه دجله​


----------



## mohep noshey (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

فعلا انا بشكرك يا كاندى على الموضوع الشيق دة يا ريت تكتبلنا تانى


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة : *​*انا شايف ان الشخص قبل ما يبدا موضوع ارتباط لازم فعلا يجاوب نفسة على الاسالة دية كلها 
لاكن بطريق غير مباشر وذلك عن طريق انه لازم يكون محدد هو لازم يعمل اية وازاى وامتى 
واهم حاجة انة يعرف نفسة ويعرف الشخصية اللى هو فكر فيها اذا كانت مناسبة لية ولا لأ
ويحاول بقدر الامكان ان يكون واقعى لكى لا يصدم من رد الفعل الغير متوقع 
لان الشاب بيكون متوقع قبول الفتاة له ومن الممكن ان يحدث العكس فيجب ان يكون مستعد لاى رد فعل 
خاصة ان ردود افعال البنات  بتبقى غير متوقعة.*​


----------



## koka_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

مرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل دة بجد استفدت


كوكا


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

اشكرك يا mohep noshey

على الرد الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

اشكرك يا micheal_jesus

على رأي السليم وكمان ياريت 

الولد يتقبل الرد اى ان بدون اكتئاب

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العاطفة والإعجاب*

ميرسى يا koka_jesus

وربنا يوفقك​


----------

